# Hello, I'm new with a behavior question



## Luvmykids2008 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello  I have a 2 year old Maltese (female) I was originally going to post a potty training question but I think it may actually be a behavioral question! 


I believe I may actually have the grossest Maltese out there... She's a beauty and oh so loving, don't get me wrong, and we love her to death. My issue comes into play, because of her potty habits. 


Ok here it goes- I have tried puppy pad training her and outdoor training consistently. Occasionally she seems to understand, majority of the time she's like training a toddler who can't sit still. I'm ok with that! I'm not ok with everytime I put a dog bed down, she pees all over it and drops down to sleep!!! Put a puppy pad down, she pees on the pad goes to sleep on it. Here's a laugh for everyone- I caught her using the cats litter box two days ago, dug a hole and all!!! Peed, covered it up and I was in awww, told her good girl (can't be too bad!) until she curled up to lay down!!! Thank god I had just put fresh litter but it is so gross she does this. I startle her to stop her from sleeping on pee and remove the source and clean but I am completely lost, ive tried spraying squirt bottles, eliminating dog beds, everything. 


I adopted her at 6 months old from and elderly lady who could not handle her hyperness. After years now of dealing with these issues, it's probably the true reason she was rehomed. I was told the people paid $900 for her, so I'm assuming puppy mill puppy, maybe she finds comfort in doing things this way? I've had many dogs over the years but all seem to stick to the normal dog thinking of no potty where I sleep or eat... 
I will not give up on her, she is the dog I waited for so many years but she is driving crazy with this behavior!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It sounds like she may be a puppy mill puppy.... They are in horrible conditions, and often kept in one cage.... and so never learn to keep their sleep and potty area separate. They do exactly what your little girl is doing....

A good breeder will separate potty area from sleep area and the mother dog will help show the babies how to keep potty away from sleep and eating area.... Sadly puppy mill puppies never get this. Or it could have been the elderly lady didn't know how to properly take care of her and she was kept in a crate too long and learned to potty on her bedding...

I would be very patient with her. Maybe try clicker training with the house breaking. Please do not startle her.... This will take time and a lot of calm consistency.... 

And I'd go back to potty training 101 just like you would a very young puppy (one that would still be with their mother)..... It will be a slow process, but if you set it up like a breeder would set up the area - separate potty, separate sleep - with patience and work she can learn.

Are you able to be home with her?

If so - crate her when you aren't watching her, and set a timer for every 20-30 minutes take her to her potty place. If she doesn't go, put her back in the crate calmly and wait another 10-15 minutes to try again.

When she potties, praise and treat. Then she goes back to her clean space..... 

If you have to work, it will take longer. but can still be done as long as you are consistent with her when you are home.

Hope others will chime in


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to SM. I think the Graces mom gave you good advice. The best way to get positive results with Maltese is positive reinforcement. Treating and praising are the way to go. I see that you're from Ohio, I'm in central Ohio. Where are you?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I see you have had her for 1 1/2 years, right? Has she been doing this all along? If not, you may want to have her checked for a urinary tract infection. Wouldn't it be great if you could train her to use the litter box? Then you'd only have one place to keep cleaned out. That is, as long as she doesn't eat the cat's poop.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> It sounds like she may be a puppy mill puppy.... They are in horrible conditions, and often kept in one cage.... and so never learn to keep their sleep and potty area separate. They do exactly what your little girl is doing....
> 
> A good breeder will separate potty area from sleep area and the mother dog will help show the babies how to keep potty away from sleep and eating area.... Sadly puppy mill puppies never get this. Or it could have been the elderly lady didn't know how to properly take care of her and she was kept in a crate too long and learned to potty on her bedding...
> 
> ...


I agree with Tory. Puppy mill dogs have no choice but to use their sleeping/eating area for their bathroom so their instinct to keep their "den" clean is gone. While puppies from good breeders are often housebroken just by copying their mother's behavior, she didn't have that role model.

I know puppy mills dogs can be very difficult, even impossible, to housebreak.

I would suggest you talk to Edie/PlentyPets. She is very involved with the American Maltese Association's rescue. She might have some good suggestions for you. I am going to send her the link to this thread and see if she can help.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah- poor girl. Hoping you find some answers for her. Bless her heart. Can you post a picture of Luna:wub:.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You have gotten some great suggestions . I don't have too much more to add but will send you a few thoughts privately, since it involves contacting others that only deal with the mill dogs. It sounds like her peeing and laying on it, is a bit like marking her territory and feeling comfortable to lay there. 
Are you able to take her out for walks?? Does she pee and poop outdoors at all?? As others have said a Mill dog can take years of work on their issues and you need a lot of patience in the process.
I think I would work on getting her out more and working on socialization and building her confidence, along with the potty training. I will send you some contacts that will have dealt with this problem. This is a new one for me, as most rescue's choose to not sleep where they potty if given the choice.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is such a great place.... all you lovely ladies have wonderful resources!

Love this forum


----------

